# [SOLVED] cpu temp still high after going back to stock clock speed



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

been running a Core 2 Duo E6850 3.0GHz w/ zalman 9700/Arctic 5 for a few years now (built end of 07). never messed with overclocking till today. I do some video encoding etc so I figured I'd try it out and see how much it improved encoding times etc. 

anyway using the link in the sticky I oc'd to 3.2GHz. idle temps went from my normal 30-35c to over 50! I usually have the fan on it's lowest setting so I cranked it all the way and didn't see a dramatic decrease. under load it was pushing the high 60's!

so I changed to 3.1GHz and saw no difference in temps. decided just to go back to stock 3.0. 

now my stock temps are idling in the 45-50c range! this is with the fan cranked where as before with it on low it would average 30-35c max idle. I shut the computer down for a while to let it cool off. rebooted and am getting the same temps but with the fan on low. it is very noisy on high and has never been an issue before on low.

so do I just need to leave it off longer so it cools completely? time to reset the zalman and redo the arctic 5??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu temp still high after going back to stock clock speed*

4 yrs. can take it's toll on hardware.
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: cpu temp still high after going back to stock clock speed*

built myself

CPU: Core 2 Duo E6850 3.0GHz
Mobo: GA-P35-DS3P
Memory: 4 GB Crucial
Video: GeForce 7600G
Power Supply: CORSAIR 520w



> 4 yrs. can take it's toll on hardware.


I'm not a gamer. I do some light video editing/encoding (vegas, handbrake etc) and some music editing (wavelab, flac etc) that's the extent of strain put on the machine. the video stuff puts more strain on the cpu than the music but I don't do it very often. 

up untill yesterday (before I oc'd) idle temps were 30-35. average 32 or so. I check hardware often and I checked it (in bios and coretemp) before I did the oc. didn't even have it oc'd an hour, more like 25-30mins total.

I left it off for a few hours last night and it's still running warm (idle 40-50), even left the side panel of the case off. all other hardware is nice and cool like normal. the room is nice and cool (central ac) with plenty of ventilation around the pc. I'm gonna reaply the greese and reset the zalman and hope it helps.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: cpu temp still high after going back to stock clock speed*

Thermal compound breaks down over years and becomes flakey due to heat cycling. When you overclocked, it raised the temp and completely broke down what cooling capicities where left. It would have happened sometime soon anyways so it's best to replace it.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: cpu temp still high after going back to stock clock speed*

Definitely redo the thermal paste as 4 years is a long time for a overclocked CPU.


----------



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: cpu temp still high after going back to stock clock speed*



Johnny1982 said:


> Definitely redo the thermal paste as 4 years is a long time for a overclocked CPU.


it was only overclocked for 30mins max :wink:


----------



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: cpu temp still high after going back to stock clock speed*

redid the paste and idle is at 27c! man it was a mess under there as well. don't think I did it too good the first time :wink:


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: cpu temp still high after going back to stock clock speed*

Was going to respond with a different suggestion, but then I saw you got it right. Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: cpu temp still high after going back to stock clock speed*

Glad you got it sorted. I bet it was all cracked and flakey under there.


----------



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: cpu temp still high after going back to stock clock speed*

39c under full load!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: cpu temp still high after going back to stock clock speed*

Well done why not mark this solved in the first post!


----------

